

The Smartphone is Dead - at-fates-hands
http://www.businessinsider.com/the-smartphone-is-dead-2013-8

======
bhshk
Although it is partly true, did you hear about the
[http://www.yotaphone.com/](http://www.yotaphone.com/) ? I've just seen it
yesterday and I guess there is some amount of innovation involved.

------
wiml
tl,dr: Nothing released in the last year utterly revolutionized the smartphone
market, therefore nothing innovative will ever happen in the future and
smartphones are basically a mature, market-saturated, boring technology.

